# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Не могу войти в базу - пишет "Не обнаружено установленной версии 1с Предприятие"

## bakstasy

Добрый день, требуется помощь, вчера обновила релиз с 2.0.14. до 2.0.14.8 и после этого не могу войти в базу пишет "Не обнаружено установленной версии 1с Предприятие". Что делатьИ?

----------


## DMLangepas

Конфигуратор открывается?

----------


## SJ24

попробуйте переустановить платформу

----------


## наталья вэст

Конфигуратор не открывается.

----------


## xaker807

переустановите саму программу

----------

